# Their back



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Put the feeders out a few days ago and today Orioles and the Hummers show up. N Oakland co.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

feeders out for last three days and no hummers yet.( Ludington)


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

First Oriole showed up here today, haven't seen hummers yet.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Took my yahoo dog for a walk tonight and saw an oriole too.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

First hummer showed up this morning.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

So far this week we have seen oriole, red breasted grossbeak, scarlet tanager. Our barn swallow arrived last week.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Is this a female Oriole? It was in my backyard this morning.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Yes

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Yup saw a female at the feeder about 5:00pm wen i was tending the grill.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

well looks like its time for me to get feeders up and running again.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well had kind of not gotten around to emptying them last fall and they were still hanging with water in them. Hubby yelled that one of 'my birds' was just trying to drink out of it. I went running out and grabbed it in and did a good hot water with a little bit of bleach cleaning job on that one and got it rinsed out well and filled and back out there. I had taken the one in the back down but was still outside and did the same cleaning job. Within 30 min they had came back to the front one and I saw one at the back one also.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Still none at my feeders in Ludville.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Had a couple of orioles today ... have not seen the hummers yet. No sign of grosbeaks either.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

just saw a rose breasted grossbeak tonight down at the pond. no evenings yet.And no hummers or oriels. i havent seen any redstarts or scarlet tanagers yet either

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

brushbuster said:


> just saw a rose breasted grossbeak tonight down at the pond. no evenings yet.And no hummers or oriels. i havent seen any redstarts or scarlet tanagers yet either
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Redstarts my favorite little bird bath bird.


----------

